
Mosquitoes have been almost completely wiped out on two Chinese islands - walty8
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/18/health/asian-tiger-mosquitoes-guangzhou-intl-hnk/index.html
======
BiasRegularizer
Grew up in central China (Wuhan), a notoriously swampy region, we were always
taught about two types of mosquitos: the regular ones and the "poisonous" ones
(tiger mosquito). I remember avoiding these tiger mosquitos like plague. To
this day I still hate mosquitos with a passion.

These little buggers are so adaptive, they are like the stealth jets of
mosquito world: They are smaller, quieter, swifter. When they land on your
skin you wouldn't feel a thing even in plain sight. They've even learned to
avoid blue lights (traps) and became resistant to various bug repellant that
we used. It was an endless arms race. Worst of all, its bite would leave you
itchy for days. I still remember in some of my elementary school photo, my
legs looked like they were the surface of moon.

If there is one thing I learned is that if you want to get rid them, you would
have to do it 100%, because even if you leave 0.1% alive, they will adapt and
come out stronger than ever.

~~~
solstice
a generous amount of body hair can provide some early-detection capabilities.

~~~
devxpy
Its more of a curse, than it is a blessing. The amount of false positives from
small breezes is quite large.

------
SpikeDad
Interesting but an isolated environment. I'm sure you could wipe out most any
disease or disease vector if that area was completely isolated from the rest
of the world.

